# Venus flytraps,butterworts



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

Do you think these are safe to put in with two four month old darts?These guys are really small and definately not as big as the frogs.
I got these guys at LOWES!!LOWES has a wwwhhhooollleeee bunch of amazing plants suitable for darts and a wwwwhhhhoooolllleeeeee bunch of tropical seeds like orchids and nenpeneths(is that how you spell it?)


----------



## bbrock (May 20, 2004)

No. There are two problems with it. First, if you have a copy of Microsoft Encarta, look up venus flytrap and play the video of the flytrap eating a frog. Second, most carnivorous plants, including flytraps and many butterworts, will die in a PDF tank. They need different conditions plus a winter dormancy period. Others on the forum know a lot more about carnivorous plants than me so they can fill in the details.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2005)

*butterwort*

i think you can grow the mexican butterwort in vivs and i have even been told that frogs will pick flies off its leaves. it is in the plant section of http://www.dartfrog.co.uk if you want to read more or ask them about it.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

Being a long term CP hobbyist, flytraps ARE THE WORST possible idea for a dendro tank. True, thumbnail sized frogs would readily be eaten. A big tinctorius would destroy the rather delicate leaves of flytraps. Flytraps also need full sun, nothing less than a metal halide from a distance, or you must keep them smack dab under a fluorescent light.

Mexican pings are best kept with tricolors, as they will need cooler and drier temps in the winter in order to flower. Mexican pings are epiphytes but often grow on alkaline cliffs.


----------



## DaFrogMan (Oct 8, 2004)

azurhelios said:


> LOWES has a wwwhhhooollleeee bunch of amazing plants suitable for darts and a wwwwhhhhoooolllleeeeee bunch of tropical seeds like orchids and nenpeneths(is that how you spell it?)
> 
> 
> > Do they actually have orchid seeds? What other species of seeds do they have? Where did you find all these seeds? I buy quite a few of my plants from Lowes, but I haven't been able to find seeds for tropical plants like that in my Lowes.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm guessing that you were referring to orchid seedlings, because I thought that it required some lab equipment and a lot of work to actually germinate orchid seeds.


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

orchid "seeds" are probably not real orchids. Often they are called this, but they turn out to be something else. There are native orchids that are occasionally available through online nurseries, but there aren't much of them in circulation.

Only use Nepenthes in a tank if you've had prior experience cultivating them. They are very finicky and slow growing plants, and often the warmth stunts them in a dart frog tank.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2005)

Well if this LOWES is like all the others(and it probably is)the seeds would be on the way to the outside garden center.You know when your about to go outside there are plants and other stuff inside?I remember there were also banana nut trees? and this one that looks like a bird(I forgot the name).About the orchid I guess youre right,I dont know but Ill try to check it out.There are about 40 different species of plants on that rack.The only problem is that the packs have only about 5 seeds(seedlings)and they cost like $3.85(thats alot when you only have an allowance. :lol:


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

snip Only use Nepenthes in a tank if you've had prior experience cultivating them. They are very finicky and slow growing plants, and often the warmth stunts them in a dart frog tank." 

THis should not be true for low land or most of the low land hybrids as they should readily adapt to the temperature in a dart tank. 
I have had nepenths push off glass canopies in tanks and require monthly pruning. 

There are a number of Mexican pings that will grow under those condions as long as the soil remains moist but not water logged. 
Flytraps are not suitable for these sorts of terraria. 

I prefer to use terrestrial bladderworts in any set-ups when I get a chance. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2005)

OHH THE HORROR...


----------



## TimsViv (Feb 16, 2004)

I got a couple of these plants from Black Jungle and they seem to be doing very well in a couple of my tanks.

Tim


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

azurhelios said:


> Well if this LOWES is like all the others(and it probably is)the seeds would be on the way to the outside garden center.You know when your about to go outside there are plants and other stuff inside?I remember there were also banana nut trees? and this one that looks like a bird(I forgot the name).About the orchid I guess youre right,I dont know but Ill try to check it out.There are about 40 different species of plants on that rack.The only problem is that the packs have only about 5 seeds(seedlings)and they cost like $3.85(thats alot when you only have an allowance. :lol:


Are you thinking of a bird of paradise plant?

Very nice plants Tim.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

*Plants*

Luke, A bird of paradise is much too big. 
Tim, Can a frog climb up under cap of the pitcher and get in there.I don't think he could ever got out.Sure is a nice plant though.What's just to the right of he pitcher?Barb


----------



## Darks!de (Nov 16, 2004)

In some certain species of frogs...they actually deposit tads in pitcher plants.

Luke


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2005)

*Plants*

Hay Luke, I have a few 'small pitcher' pitcher plants. I am just starting to set up my terrarium for frogs. I think, tonight, I will put one in there.I do have a sundew in there now.I had been propagating those right in there.I don't know if I can when I get frogs in there.










I just can't make this dang thing work. can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
Anyway,If you go to my photo site and ot to terrarium then hit on t11 there are by babies.Barb

PS Thanks Mike.


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Barb,

You need the tag to point to the actual picture:

[code][img]http://image26.webshots.com/26/4/84/19/276348419Kjghrd_ph.jpg[/code]

You can usually figure out what that is by right clicking looking at "properties" or "view image" and then copying the location from your browser.

Marcos


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

*Plants*

OK Mike and Marcos, I still have the little red x but if you hit reload my picture comes up.Please help? I am so upset over this.Barb

PS Marcos, yours has the little red x until I hit reload.
PSS No, maybe it just takes a long time to come up. I had better shup some of my 12 windows I have open.LOL


----------



## Blort (Feb 5, 2005)

Barb,

Have you considered creating an online album here? That is what most folks do and it seems to work pretty well.

Just click on "Gallery" above. Go to "My Gallery", "Create/Order My Albums" , select the "New" button, make an album such as "Vivarium" or whatever you want to call it, and upload your pictures. Then use the to point to the picture in your album. Feel free to PM me if you have problems.

Marcos


----------



## Rain_Frog (Apr 27, 2004)

If you go with mexican pings, they need a dry season in the winter, and prefer alkaline medium. If you find a nook in some cork bark, or silicone a small pot to the back and fill with vermiculite and shagnum moss, they should do well. They need a cooler and drier winter in order to flower.

Only N. gracilis and N. ampullaria are very suitable for dart frogs. Their traps are small, and pose no threat. They are also small, lowlanders.

N. ventricosa get a lot bigger than one expects and they like cooler nights.

If you can find them, and are experienced raising CPs, small Heliamphora, or Sun pitchers (which are South american cousins of Sarracenia) are possible.....IF you give them the strongest power compacts with cool nights. Good to go with tricolor.

In nature, they have symbiotic relationships with frogs as they do not make digestive enzymes. Frogs eat insects they attract, and defecate in teh water.


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2005)

*Plants*

Thank you Marcos, Let me tell you.I almost couldn't turn on my computer about 1 month ago.I am learning so much.The reason is that I have just retired and have so much time I decided to learn the stuff that you all know.
Now.I actually just did a little album about 2 hours ago.I am not sure I can find it again but I will see what I can do.
I can do this just fine on other message boards.I just need to learn.Barb


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Hi Marcos,
I have kept several Mexican pings for more than three years without a dry season (although this will not work for all of them)

I had a P. moranensis that I bought from California Carnivores for more than 6 years without a dry season (lost due to being forgotten in a car during a move and baking) and I am currently on three and four years for a P. agnata "blue" and a agnata moranensis cross. 

The agnata has been in bloom since Sept and currently has 4 blooms on it. 
In my experience they do not like stagnent air and being water logged. 

Ed


----------

